# how to camber/curve your plane iron?



## Conor D (Dec 27, 2010)

hey, ive just bought the no.7 stanley jointer plane to flatten my new workbench ive made. its doing a nice job but is leaving a slight trace of track marks. i know a curve to the blade helps this but im affraid of trying it incase i ruin the iron, any tips on how to get this curve? thanks for your help!


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I just spend a little more time honing the corners on my waterstones. I use an Eclipse honing jig and it's easy to rotate it and place more pressure on the corners. I've also done the same type thing on the Tormek. Just concentrate more pressure on the corners. 

I use the above procedure(s) for slight cambers. I also have a scrub plane with a heavy camber. I hand hone it.


----------



## Conor D (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks for your post, ill give this a try!


----------

